
Coding with Onyx Boox - tomerbd
https://youtube.com/watch?v=h3ylbGzNyb0
======
taneliv
Isn't that an e-Ink display? It looks to refresh quite fast!

~~~
tomerbd
yeah! indeed an eink onyx boox max 13 inch

